# an update



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just wanted to let some of you know why I've been a little absent lately. I am very far behind reading most of the recent threads and all the new posts! I was busy with running around for about a week because on Tues. I was scheduled for oral surgery and I knew I might be a little 'out of commission' for a while. 

The surgery went well. It was an apoectomy, which is cutting the end of the root because it's infected and/or giving a lot of pain. Looooonnnnnnnng story, but it's done (had to get two ends cut off) and I'm not the best dental patient around, so it caused quite a lot of anxiety beforehand.

Stitches dissolve in a few days and I'm on pills,  but it still aches quite a bit. I'm trying to catch up, but doubt I'll get to all the new posts and threads so bear with me and please forgive me if I don't comment on everything! lol 

I missed all the yakking - yikes! Some of you are catching up to me!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope you are doing better, Marj. I've been putting off a root canal. I'm a big chicken when it comes to the dentist.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Marj, I was wondering why you were not around as much. Sure hope you feel better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

oh marj, you got through it! now kick back and relax! i know how you feel. good job!...judith


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hope you heal quickly.*

Yuck. Sounds like it wasn't too fun.

Look forward to seeing more posts by you again. :biggrin1:

Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj- I a feelin for you!! Hope you heal quick. I too will probably miss a bit, as I am going thru bone scan, orthop. surgeon thinks I fractured a bone in my hip! Having real hard time getting around!! But the good thing is that if I cant get around I get to sit with the laptop!! Bad thing is, leaving on vacation in a week! 
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
Hope your mouth feels better... yikes, I would understand that anxiety. I actually had my first cavity last year and had to get a filling.... I was having crazy anxiety. I know for a lot of people it wasn't a big deal but I totally freaked out. BTW, reading things online probably doesn't help!

Get better soon,
Amanda:brushteeth:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OUCH! Glad you're back and hope the pain subsides in a hurry! I break out in a sweat for my teeth cleaning, so I think you're brave!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Gee Marj, here i thought you were just trying to let someone catch up with your # of posts!!!:laugh: 
I am glad you are back!! Hope you get better soon. Take care.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Feel Better Marj. Puppy hugs and kisses from Jasper and Cash.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Big hugs from me and wet kisses from Oreo to you. I hope you feel better soon, and we wish you a speedy recovery. I don't know how you do it when it comes to catching up. I missed a couple of days and I had pages to catch up on!! Lets just say that I am still not caught up and that was 2 weeks ago!!! Yikes!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Get well soon! Casper and I are getting ready to go to the Cascade Havanese Club picnic on Sunday. We will bring home lots of pictures.
Take care:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww...... thank you everyone!! What a great bunch you are! :grouphug: 

Yup, Shannon, I do think this will allow some of you other yakkers to catch up. LOL

OUCH, Laurie! Sorry to hear about your hip! I have horrible hip pain at times so I can sympathize, but a fracture? Do let us know what the scan shows, o.k.? I hope it doesn't spoil your long-awaited vacation!

Lots of headaches here, and I just got on the computer, but will have to go take a nap now. I'll try and read later! :tea:

bye for now ......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooooo, Lynn! LOTS of pictures please!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Glad you're back, Marj! Hope you recuperate quickly. I'm sorry to hear about your hip, Laurie. Its pretty hard to get around if you have something like that going on. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Get Well QUEEN Marj! :hail: :first:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, so sorry to hear about your hip - ouch. Feel better soon.

Marj, hope you are doing better, also.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

So that's where you have been Marj!Here,I pictured you on a dreamy vacation..:brushteeth: .Dentist...ick:bolt:

Hope you are back to yourself quick!:ear: :becky:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Would you believe I just now FINALLY got to the replies in this thread?? I'm so embarrassed......









Thank you so much for all your concern, ladies!









Gums/teeth are all better now, thank you. :biggrin1:

Just have a horrible time with my shoulders, esp. my right one so am trying to limit my computer time. Had a 4th cortisone shot in it last Thurs. Had 3 in the left one, but it seems better now. I have a chronic bursitis (25 yrs. now) and some catching in the rotator cuff, so will try to get better phsyio for it cuz I don't want anymore shots!









Vicki, you nut!! I sure WISH I was Queen, then maybe things would get done around the house without me yelling all the time! Off with their heads, I say! ound:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hope you are doing better . Oral surgery is the pits .. 
Just an FYi- sometimesa nice scotch and an aspirin is better than those new fangled pills.
I do not recommend mixing them however .. 
Take care - this too will pass


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to have you back again, Marj!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drama: :cheer2: Glad you are on the mend Marj! We have been worried about you! :drama:

I don't like dentists:brushteeth: :whip:


----------

